# Ford Part # Cross Reference List



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

If you know a Ford part number, does anyone know of an on-line source which will tell you what it went to? Friend has a vehicle radio they want to put on eBay. Doesn't know what it come out of.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I am fairly familiar with a lot of old Fords. Post a pix of it, here, if you can.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Found my answer. I did a google search on the part number and turned up one similar to it on eBay showing YS4F-18C838 fitting 00-04 Ford Focus. Then was able to narrow down by going to some of the on-line vehicle radio sellers to the CB being for an 02-04 Focus. One one eBay didn't sell for $20 first time and was relisted with no bid. Thus, doesn't seem to be much of a market for it since that is a fraction of the new price.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Here is a web that will give you a good idea of what the part numbers stand for.

http://www.hammar.dyndns.org/~djhamma/partnumb.htm


----------



## Ozarks_1 (Jan 11, 2003)

From my salvage yard experience:
Unless a factory radio is something fancy - or is for an antique or classic auto - there isn't much demand.

When Hyundai's first hit the US market, the "fancy" radios were the most common item stolen from those cars. The radio manufacturers saw what was the most popular radio stolen and changed their production to reflect that. After three years, it was hard to even give away one of those radios.


----------

